# Schreibtisch



## Veralia (6. April 2015)

Hallöle! 

Ich wollte mir nach Jahren mal einen neuen Schreibtisch zulegen. Mein derzeitiger ist noch aus meiner Kindheit. *schmunzel* Jedenfalls hatte ich in einem anderen Post, in dem es nicht primär um einen Schreibtisch ging, erfahren, dass so ein Fertig Schreibtisch gar nicht mal so eine gute Sache ist. Sondern man am besten "sich eine Tischplatte zuschneiden lässt und vier Beine dran schraubt". Allerdings wollte ich dennoch nicht auf Stauraum verzichten. Nun wollte ich euch einmal um Rat fragen! 

Da ich in meiner Nähe kein brauchbares Möbelhaus habe, um mich direkt beraten lassen zu können, habe ich mein Glück auf diversten Webseiten probiert, ohne großen Erfolg. Tatsächlich bin ich eher bei IKEA fündig geworden. 

Dies ist meine derzeitige Auswahl:


LINNMON Tischplatte - weiß - IKEA

2x ALEX Schubladenelement - weiß - IKEA

ALEX Aufsatz - IKEA


Eben die beiden Kästen links und rechts als Beine, die Tischplatte oben drauf und der Aufsatz noch auf die Tischplatte. Der hat den Sinn.. Dass ich gerne meine Xbox One unter dem Bildschirm in das Fach platzieren würde. Außerdem steht der Bildschirm so etwas erhöht, und ein zweiter Bildschirm soll bei Gelegenheit dazu kommen. 

Meine Frage wäre nun.. Was haltet ihr davon? Es ist mein erstes Mal, dass ich einen so langen Schreibtisch habe. So ganz kann ich es mir noch nicht vorstellen. Aber denkt ihr, ich sollte noch ein weiteres Stützbein OLOV Bein verstellbar - silberfarben - IKEA dazu kaufen, um es mittig zu platzieren? Oder ist das nicht nötig, da die Platte schon standhalten wird?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (7. April 2015)

Hi

Die Platte hält. Hatte es auch so aufgebaut, allerdings wird der Platz schnell zu wenig. Die Schränke nehmen dir viel beinfreiheit. Deswegen hab ich mir eine 2te Platte geholt und die über Eck zusammengebaut. Die Schränkchen hab ich 1x mit Schubladen und 1x mit Tür und die Platten in grau.


----------



## Veralia (7. April 2015)

Hallöchen! 

Ah perfekt! Dann kann ich das Bein ja ohne weiteres weglassen. Und mit dem Platz.. Im Moment habe ich eine Tischplatte die nur knapp über einen Meter lang ist und dazu noch zwei Schränke drunter. Ich bin also wenig Platz gewohnt. *g* Außerdem ist mein Zimmer nicht so riesig, dass eine zweite oder eine größere Tischplatte leider nicht großartig rein passen würde. 

Geplant ist noch, auf der Schreibtisch Rückseite vielleicht einen LED Streifen anzubringen. Damit das Licht schön von hinter dem Schreibtisch an die Wand fällt. Hast du damit zufällig Erfahrung? Ich dachte dabei an sowas: EC TechnologyÂ® 5m RGB 5050 SMD LED Strip Leiste Streifen mit 150 LEDs - Komplett Satz Inklusive 44 Key Controller Fernbedienung, und 12V Netzteil Weihnachten Party LED Lichterkette: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung

Soll ja auch edel aussehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Kann man nehmen nur würde ich dafür noch eine Winkelschiene ( Beispiel ) nehmen wollen damit das Licht nur indirekt abstrahlt


----------



## Lyran (7. April 2015)

Ich hatte früher auch "eine Platte mit 4 Beinen dran" von Ikea, der war mir nach einer Weile aber deutlich zu klein (vor allem in der Tiefe). Gerade im Studium fand ichs nervig nicht mal ein DIN A4 Skript vor die Tastatur legen zu können. Mittlerweile habe ich einen 80cm tiefen Schreibtisch, an dem es sich deutlich angenehmer arbeitet. Würde also auf eine ausreichende Tiefe der Tischplatte achten, lieber einen großen als zwei kleine Tische


----------



## Veralia (7. April 2015)

Lyran schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch "eine Platte mit 4 Beinen dran" von Ikea, der war mir nach einer Weile aber deutlich zu klein (vor allem in der Tiefe). Gerade im Studium fand ichs nervig nicht mal ein DIN A4 Skript vor die Tastatur legen zu können. Mittlerweile habe ich einen 80cm tiefen Schreibtisch, an dem es sich deutlich angenehmer arbeitet. Würde also auf eine ausreichende Tiefe der Tischplatte achten, lieber einen großen als zwei kleine Tische



Meiner ist momentan nur knapp 55 cm in der Tiefe. Aber dafür hat er eben noch einen Tastatur-Auszug, den ich bisher auch immer benutzt habe. Dennoch ist er für meine Verhältnisse inzwischen winzig geworden. Der Neue hat dann 75cm in der Tiefe, das ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend, denke ich. 

@Dr Bakterius An so eine Winkelschiene habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Handwerklich bin ich nicht begabt, drum entschuldige meine doofe Frage, da du von "indirekt" sprichst. Die Platte hat eine Stärke von 3,4 cm, und den LED Streifen wollte ich eben auf der Rückseite (die Wand Seite) so anbringen, dass das Licht quasi direkt gegen die Wand leuchtet und hoffentlich indirekt weit genug nach oben hin, damit man es auch sieht. Ich denke so meintest du das auch? Die Winkelschiene an den Winkel des Tisches dran, damit ich eine glatte Oberfläche habe zum kleben? Oder meintest du die Schiene so anbringen, dass die LEDs nach oben strahlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

ich meinte damit eher das die LEDs nur nach hinten und unten direkt leuchten. Ansonsten könnte es doch eher blenden wenn man am Tisch sitzt


----------



## Veralia (7. April 2015)

Ah alles klar, ich verstehe!  

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch Vorschläge, was sich auf so einem Tisch ganz hübsch machen würde, oder allgemein, wie man es ein wenig aufhübschen kann?


----------



## Heimkinojenna (17. April 2015)

Hi

Hübsch ist immer Geschmackssache.

Hilfreich finde ich zb. Kabeldurchführungen mit Staubschutz und ein Kabelgitter wo diese ordentlich drin geführt werden können.
IKEA hat da auch welche im Angebot.
IKEA Signum
und
Metall-Kabeldose

Das ganze erspart einen den doch relativ hässlichen Anblick auf die Kabel und erlaubt es diese sauber zu verlegen.

Meinen Sohn habe ich eine ähnliche Konstellation zusammengestellt außer den Aufsatz.
Insgesamt eine gute Kombination, Qualität ist OK.
Allerdings muss man sich darüber im klaren sein das schnell kratzer rein kommen, ist halt einfache Qualität.

Preis&Leistung stimmt aber wie ich finde.


----------



## Veralia (6. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bis jetzt aus.


----------



## Dolomedes (9. Mai 2015)

Ich besitze auch einen Tisch, suche aber irgendwie nach dem Klassischen Computer Tisch mit ausziehbarer Fläche für Maus und Tastatur,
Ich hatte wirklich nen richtig geilen früher, da konnte ich wirklich den ganzen Tag sitzen wenn ich wollte ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden.

Ich finde aber nichts in möbelhäusern in vergleich barer qualität.
Für Alternative Vorschläge "zum kaufen" wäre ich offen.
Da ich in meiner Wohung noch genug "zum Bauen" für ein ganzen Jahr habe,....


----------



## Veralia (9. Mai 2015)

Wäre denn ein Schreibtisch wie ich ihn habe eine Option für dich? Diese Tastaturauszüge kann man auch seperat kaufen, den kannst du dann einfach drunter schrauben.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (15. Mai 2015)

Hi

Warum die Schubladen soweit hinten unter die Platte gesetzt?
So kommt man doch nicht mehr gut an die Schubladen dran. 
Vor allem die obersten dürften damit nicht mehr einsehbar sein.

Aufgeräumt ist er aber.


----------



## Veralia (15. Mai 2015)

Heimkinojenna schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Warum die Schubladen soweit hinten unter die Platte gesetzt?
> So kommt man doch nicht mehr gut an die Schubladen dran.
> ...



Bei genauerem Hinsehen musste ich feststellen.. Du hast Recht! *g* Ist mir bislang noch gar nicht so richtig aufgefallen, aber stimmt schon. Ich habe die beiden Schränke nun was vor geschoben, nun komme ich auch besser ran.


----------



## Veralia (18. Mai 2015)

So, da die Sache mit den LED Streifen soweit geklärt ist, kurze Zwischeninfo!

Hinter meinem Stuhl befindet sich zum einen mein Bett, und zum anderen ein "drei Etagen" Glasschrank. Momentan befindet sich noch eine alte Musikanlage dadrauf, doch die will ich nun loswerden. Stattdessen möchte ich oben auf dem Glasschrank ein weißes Tablett hinstellen, wenn möglich schön geformt und einen kleinen Zimmerbrunnen drauf stellen. Auf das Tablett kommen dann noch Steinchen, die das Ganze abrunden sollen und ich überlege noch einen kleinen, künstlichen Kirschbaum unter den Steinchen zu vergraben. Noch habe ich mir nicht alles rausgesucht, aber so in etwa habe ich es mir vorgestellt:

Tablett (Noch keines gefunden?
+
Zimmerbrunnen
WeiVa Feng Shui Keramik - Glas Zimmerbrunnen mit LED Beleuchtung 29183: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
+
Kirschbaum
III LED Lichterbaum Bonsai KirschblÃ?te 36-er fÃ?r Innen 8325106: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
+
Steinchen vielleicht sowas?
Raindrops - Kristall Tau - Deko Tautropfen, 250ml in Pink: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


Beim Kirschbaum bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden. Er ist verdammt teuer. Und LEDs brauche ich nicht am Baum. Ich hoffe ich finde da noch was günstigeres.


----------



## Veralia (19. Mai 2015)

So, heute kamen die LED Streifen und wurden direkt angebracht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich nun noch suche.. Für das "Fach" unter dem Bildschirm suche ich eine Art Control Panel. Auf der Rückseite sollten dann Steckdosen sein, die mit einzelnen Schaltern bedient werden können. Schwer zu erklären, wie ich das meine. Konkret suche ich so etwas Brennenstuhl Power Manager PMA 15.000 A, 1150060: Amazon.de: Baumarkt , nur etwas schicker. Da gab es mal welche von Conrad, aber die gibt es nun wohl nicht mehr. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Elektrik, sonst würde ich mir sowas womöglich selber bauen und gleich meinen Computer auch damit ein und aus schalten. 

Hat jemand einen Ratschlag?


----------



## pappbox (1. Mai 2017)

Veralia schrieb:


> So, heute kamen die LED Streifen und wurden direkt angebracht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey wie hast du die Ecken geklebt???
Will nämlich das gleiche machen


----------

